# Cleaning brush for 13mm lily pipes?



## nry (2 May 2009)

I bought a cleaning brush from AE thinking it would do for my 13mm lily pipes but it isn't flexible enough at the brush end for me to even debate risking the glassware.  It's more for cleaning filter piping it seems.

Are there any 'cheap' brushes for cleaning the lily pipes or are there other ways to clean them?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 May 2009)

nry said:
			
		

> I bought a cleaning brush from AE thinking it would do for my 13mm lily pipes but it isn't flexible enough at the brush end for me to even debate risking the glassware.  It's more for cleaning filter piping it seems.
> 
> Are there any 'cheap' brushes for cleaning the lily pipes or are there other ways to clean them?



NRY

FYI

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EHEIM-Flexible-Br ... C294%3A192

Paul.


----------



## John Starkey (2 May 2009)

Hi nry,that's the kit I use,works fine for me
Regards john


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 May 2009)

I have the Eheim bendy one (I just bought the 12mm one as it was cheaper than buying the set) and also have the Hagen Marina set which has 1 long brush in it.

Previously (until I snapped it by accident) I used the Hagen Marina coiled wire bendy one which worked better than the Eheim and Marina set 

Got them all from aquatics-online.  the best one was second down on this page:
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... rushes.asp

AC


----------



## JamesM (2 May 2009)

Baby bottle cleaning brushes + coat hanger


----------



## nry (2 May 2009)

Cheers all, should have asked before assuming and buying something


----------



## davidcmadrid (3 Aug 2009)

If there is this much build up in the pipes do the innards of the filter get covered in goop also ? E.g The impeller and tubing on the motor part of the cannister. I have taken one of my filters off line and am cleaning it at the moment. Im going to get bottle cleaners in the morning and a piece of flexible coil used to hold up curtains from the hardware store locally in the morning but and wondering what to do about the motor?


----------



## Themuleous (3 Aug 2009)

This is my latest buy

JBL Cleany

I've not tried it yet, but its by far the longest brush I've had and it nice 'n flexible.  Two sized brushes too 

Sam


----------



## J.D. (10 Aug 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I have the Eheim bendy one (I just bought the 12mm one as it was cheaper than buying the set) and also have the Hagen Marina set which has 1 long brush in it.
> 
> Previously (until I snapped it by accident) I used the Hagen Marina coiled wire bendy one which worked better than the Eheim and Marina set
> 
> ...



Is the Hagen one you used this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FLUVAL-MARINA-FLE ... 286.c0.m14

or this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAGEN-Marina-Flex ... %26ps%3D33

Thanks


----------



## Superman (10 Aug 2009)

I got the Eheim bendy brush set last week from AE and it works a treat on my 13mm lily and intake.


----------

